# WB wood turkey call



## James (Feb 1, 2014)

Got this maple from Stockmaker and have made several turkey pot calls from it. I stabilized and dyed this myself, and even though it didn't come out the color I was expecting, I think it still turned out perfect.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 1, 2014)

That is a different color. Good looking call.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally I love that color. Very nicely done.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 1, 2014)

+1 A weathered barn color. Looks great


----------



## bluedot (Feb 1, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 1, 2014)

The wild turkeys around here have a lot of those colors...so, I'm thinkin'. the turkeys will come right to it!
Nice job!


----------

